# What is a reasonable level of income for people in debt settlement?



## Brendan Burgess (20 Nov 2009)

20.[FONT=&quot]              [/FONT]Do you agree that repayment plans must protect a level of the debtor’s income sufficient to provide a reasonable standard of living for the debtor and his or her family? Do you agree that the repayment plan should be structured in a manner which encourages debtor compliance with the plan? [Paragraph 5.166]

21.[FONT=&quot]              [/FONT]What would be the most appropriate method of specifying the level of income which debtors should be permitted to retain under a statutory payment plan? [Paragraph 5.168]


----------



## Bronte (23 Nov 2009)

I agree with point 20, both points of it.

For point 21 - reasonable would be I guess the person able to service the home mortgage and have a standard of living equal to say social welfare rates?


----------

